# Brandon to Portland...



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Rumors just won't go away in Portland. Basicall it stands like this.

Portland is overstocked in the backcourt and looking to move Damon Stoudamires contract. Brandon is injured and may never return. One player would needed to be added for contracts to match. Portland would be willing to let Brandon retire and get the cap relief.

Minnesota is in need of a playmaking PG to run with KG and Wally Damon could fit the bill very well.

What are you hearing in Minnesota.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Rumors just won't go away in Portland. Basicall it stands like this.
> 
> Portland is overstocked in the backcourt and looking to move Damon Stoudamires contract. Brandon is injured and may never return. One player would needed to be added for contracts to match. Portland would be willing to let Brandon retire and get the cap relief.
> ...


I'm not in Minnesota, but my brother is there and the same rumors are blowing still. THe only hang up is who would be the filler with Brandon and Portland is stacked at every position except C and we dont have one to give up so, that is still up in the air


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Portland trades: PG Damon Stoudamire (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
Portland receives: PG Terrell Brandon (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
PG Felipe Lopez (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.8 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and -2.8 apg. 

Minnesota trades: PG Terrell Brandon (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
PG Felipe Lopez (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PG Damon Stoudamire (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 25 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.8 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and +2.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Portland trades: PG Damon Stoudamire (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 20.4 minutes)
> Portland receives: PG Terrell Brandon (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 20.4 minutes)
> PG Felipe Lopez (5.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.8 apg in 20.4 minutes)
> ...


I'm not sure Portland is going to take 2 injured players and take on the contract of another SG


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure Portland is going to take 2 injured players and take on the contract of another SG


Well, Brandon will probably retire to free up some cap room.

And Lopez is a good player, Portland would take on Lopez because he's a talented guy that could come on and give them around 10 productive minutes a night when he gets healthy.

If I'm Portland, I'll do anything to unload some salary.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

but it's not like Brandon will ever play again


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Spezza</b>!
> but it's not like Brandon will ever play again


I'm confused on your post Jason. Expand a lil


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm confused on your post Jason. Expand a lil


He's trying to say Brandon won't ever play for the Wolves again..I believe.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yup


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Well, Brandon will probably retire to free up some cap room.


Retiring doesn't free up any cap space. In the NBA most contracts are guaranteed for the entire length and they only stop counting when the contract is actually fulfilled. The Knicks are still paying on Larry Johnson and someone else's (Luke Longley?) contracts and they count against the cap. The only way to free up space using Brandon is to negotiate a buyout like Shawn Kemp's. You then take the salary cap hit all in one year I think. That would have been a smart thing to do last season because there was no luxury tax. This year there will probably be a luxury tax so you would pay additional money above the buyout.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lopez is out for the year and his contract expires after this season. Meaning if he is traded he could never play a game for that team.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

Terrell Brandon's contract comes off the books in February of 2004. So of course Portland would love to trade Stoudemire thus freeing up Stoudemire's contract. I could imagine they would much rather pay Brandon for half a season versus Damon for another 4 years.


----------

